# Studying in the USA



## freshapple (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie to this forum and have been searching Google for days and keep on finding conflicting information so I'm hoping someone here can help.

I'm a 26 year old male with very little education. I have been wanting to move to California for years now and have been unable to find ways to do this. However I recently found out that studying there could be an option.

What I wanted to know is would I be accepted to study in a state college / university?
Also, after I finish studying am I able to stay in the US after my 1 year extension for work?

Hope someone can help.

Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

freshapple said:


> What I wanted to know is would I be accepted to study in a state college / university?
> Also, after I finish studying am I able to stay in the US after my 1 year extension for work?


If you're starting your tertiary education from scratch, I'd look at starting at a community college and then, after 2 years, transferring to a university. I can't see you'd have any great difficulty being accepted using this path, and it would save you a lot of money.

Speaking of which, it's going to be costing you at least $100k to get a degree. And the opportunities to earn money in the US while studying are very limited on a student visa and will certainly not pay for the course.

You get a year of work experience in the US if you complete your degree.


----------

